# ارجو المساعده في اختيار cnc



## حمد الفايز (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتو يا اخون انا افكر اشتري cnc راوتر عن طريق النت للبدء في مشروع صغير ارجو من الاخوان اللي عندهم خبره يفيدوني باسامي شركات معروفه ذات جوده عالي وارجو انكم تفيدوني باعلى مواصفات للمحرك الناحت لاعلى سرعه باقرب وقت 

عن طريق النت في اكثر من شركه وماني عارف الصراحه شلون اميز من منهم اعلى جوده اوبسط تحكم وافضل الاسعار 

(الغرض منها النحت على الخشب )
(هل ممكن لاله cnc واحده انها تنحت وتقص اكثر من معدن باستخدام نفس البرامج؟)

ارجو منكم الرد باقرب وقت 

​اخوكم:حمد الفايز 
المكان: الكويت​


----------



## حمد الفايز (3 أبريل 2012)

غريبه معظم الموجودين يتحدثون بطلاقه عن البرمجه مافي احد عنده ماكينه cnc ومر بتجربه الشراء يقدر يفيدني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم نحن امة الصبر والصيام من فضلك كن صبور لبعض الوقت حتى يرى مشاركتك أحد الإخوه الذين عندهم تجارب سابقه ويفيدوك جزاك الله خير انا عندي خبره ولكني صنعت ماكينتي بنفسي ولذلك ليس عندي تعاملات سابقه في الشراء من النت

تحلى ببعض الصبر حتى تجد اجابة سؤالك جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد وعد (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز حمد
وماهو عملك في المكنة النقش ام القص كم عمق القص
وكم مساحة منطقة العمل التي تحتاجها
وهل تريده بمواصفات كاملة لو رخيصة انا سوف اساعدك للتكلم مع احد معامل الصين وسوف تكون رخيصة حسب المواصفات التي تريدها
انا مشتري منهم ماكنتان ولديهم ضمان وخذمات ما بعد


----------



## محمد وعد (6 أبريل 2012)

*المواصفات نوعية الماطور السبندل 2.2 او 3 او 4 وسرعته 24000 دورة يالثانية تريده صيني ام ايطالي
نظام auto z بمعنى النزول الى القطعة المراد نقشها واخذ نقطة الصفر اوتوماتيكي
تحتاج vacum نظام شفط القطعة لتثبيتها مثل الخشب
نظام dust collector لجمع الغبار 
درايفر او هاردات نو lead shine
نظام التشغيل امريكي او صيني 
امريكي mach3
صيني ncstudio
تحتاج الى ماطور لتبريد السكين عندما تشتغل على الصخر او الحديد
تريدها x,y,z
كم تريد ارتفاع القطعة بمعنى ارتفاع z*


----------



## محمد وعد (6 أبريل 2012)

الشركة الصينية لها فرعان الاول باامريكا والثاني بالصين


----------



## محمد وعد (6 أبريل 2012)

*ماكنة ال سي ان سي بتشتغل على اي شي معدن او خشب فقط يجب ان تبدل السكين 
البرنامج تبع الماكنة ليس له دخل بالخشب او الحديد برنامج الماكنة فقط ينفذ لكن برنامج التصميم افضل برنامج هو art cam
هو بتقدر تختار اما حديد او خشب من خلال اختيار السكين والعمق وشكل السكين*


----------



## محمد وعد (6 أبريل 2012)

اذا كانت خشب تحتاج نظام vacum ونظام dust collector
اما اذا حديد والصخر تحتاج ماطور لتبريد السكين 
اما بلاستك لاتحتاج اي شي
واهم شي السكاكين ابحث عنها في الكويت قبل شراء الماكنة اهم من الماكنه


----------



## حمد الفايز (8 أبريل 2012)

اشكركم على تفاعلكم واخص اخوي محمد وعد


----------



## حمد الفايز (8 أبريل 2012)

البدايه انا بشتغل على الخشب بإذن الله اما بالنسبه لطول الحفر z 8 انش تكفي واتمنا انها تحفر وتنقش على حسب معطياتي لها بالكمبيوتر واتمنا انك تعطيني الموقع وتكون معاي بالخطوات للشراء اذا مافي كلافه 
- ويا ريت تطمني على قطه الغيار هل تحتاج لانها ماهي موجوده عندنا بالديره وطريقه الحصول على قطع الغيار صعبه 
- وصيانتها سهله


----------



## حمد الفايز (8 أبريل 2012)

البدايه انا بشتغل على الخشب بإذن الله اما بالنسبه لطول الحفر z 8 انش تكفي واتمنا انها تحفر وتنقش على حسب معطياتي لها بالكمبيوتر واتمنا انك تعطيني الموقع وتكون معاي بالخطوات للشراء اذا مافي كلافه 
- ويا ريت تطمني على قطه الغيار هل تحتاج لانها ماهي موجوده عندنا بالديره وطريقه الحصول على قطع الغيار صعبه 
- وصيانتها سهله


----------

